# Closed-end Fountain Pen



## fotographik (Dec 19, 2010)

Fresh off the lathe.

Parts from a Sterling Silver Baron kit. The closed-end body and cap are made from Macassar Ebony. Replaced the medium nib with a broad one.


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Dec 19, 2010)

Your pen looks great.Nice job.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks like you did a great job here.

One point of note though.
Pull  you camera back a little bot and open up your depth of field of view.
This should make the whole pen be in focus.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice job, great looking fountain pen,


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Dec 19, 2010)

Classy!


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 20, 2010)

It is hard to beat black with a touch of silver to show class.  You have one beautiful classy pen. Congratulations.
Charles


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 20, 2010)

That's awesome.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice vintage look and some really nice ebony.  Great looking pen.


----------



## fotographik (Dec 20, 2010)

Pen_Turner_297 said:


> Your pen looks great.Nice job.


 
Thanks!



JerrySambrook said:


> Looks like you did a great job here.
> 
> One point of note though.
> Pull you camera back a little bot and open up your depth of field of view.
> This should make the whole pen be in focus.


 
Thanks. You're right about the depth of field...I was concentrating too much on blurring the ink bottle and not enough on getting a completely focused pen.



bitshird said:


> Nice job, great looking fountain pen,


 
Thanks!



Tony Pridmore said:


> Classy!


 
Thanks!



ctubbs said:


> It is hard to beat black with a touch of silver to show class. You have one beautiful classy pen. Congratulations.
> Charles


 
Thanks Charles...silver and black is indeed a very classy combo! 



Jim15 said:


> That's awesome.


 
Thanks!



MLKWoodWorking said:


> Nice vintage look and some really nice ebony. Great looking pen.


 
Thanks! It's a good thing I had some spare ebony though: I took a wrong measurement when making the cap which meant I took off too much wood where I shouldn't have and it blew-up on me:redface:.


----------



## wb7whi (Dec 20, 2010)

I have been thinking of making a pen like that but out of black acrylic instead. Do not trust ebony. Used bloodwood for the last one and really like it. Did you get the procedure from Russ Fairfields CD's or reinvent the wheel 

The picture is one I made from mystery wood.


----------



## fotographik (Dec 21, 2010)

wb7whi said:


> I have been thinking of making a pen like that but out of black acrylic instead. Do not trust ebony. Used bloodwood for the last one and really like it. Did you get the procedure from Russ Fairfields CD's or reinvent the wheel
> 
> The picture is one I made from mystery wood.


 
I know how feel about Ebony...I've had a couple of pens crack on me a while back but the last couple have really held up nicely. I'm keeping my fingers crossed on this one.I'm going to get some ebonite after the holidays and turn another one. As for the procedure, I just read a couple of turotials on the web...I forgot who wrote them.

That's a nice pen you have there. I've got a few mystery blanks as well....should have written the names on them 'cause now I have no clue as to what they are.


----------

